# 2010 Versa Starter Stopped Cranking Mid-crank



## Centrifuze (Sep 13, 2021)

Hey y'all,
I just recently finished a total engine removal and replacement on my 2010 Versa (1.8L AT) (first time I've ever done this), and was originally having a crank but no start issue. I presumed it was the battery, replaced it, and shortly afterward, while attempting to start the car, it turned over for a split second, then stopped, and hasn't turned over again since.

I later found out that my fuel pump fuse had been pulled, so that explains why it wouldn't start during crank but no start, but now that it's not cranking, I've hit a wall.

I took the starter out and bench tested it, seems totally fine. Checked all bolts, everything is rigged up properly. All other functions in the car are working just fine. Even did an IPDM test, and everything seemed to be in working order. Except for the starter of course.

Anyone have any suggestions or ideas for why an otherwise-fine starter wouldn't crank over?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Centrifuze (Sep 13, 2021)

It's apparently either something in the harness or a relay or something like that. My roommate and I just took an extra wire and wired straight from the battery to the starter, and it turned over.


----------



## atikovi (Oct 3, 2006)

Check all the ground cables. My 13 wouldn't crank if the cable from the engine to the core support was disconnected.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Centrifuze said:


> Hey y'all,
> I just recently finished a total engine removal and replacement on my 2010 Versa (1.8L AT) (first time I've ever done this), and was originally having a crank but no start issue. I presumed it was the battery, replaced it, and shortly afterward, while attempting to start the car, it turned over for a split second, then stopped, and hasn't turned over again since.
> 
> I later found out that my fuel pump fuse had been pulled, so that explains why it wouldn't start during crank but no start, but now that it's not cranking, I've hit a wall.
> ...


As a diagnostic test, run a wire from the battery to the small terminal on the starter solenoid; if the starter does not work, then the solenoid is bad.
If the starter works, then you have a missing 12V at the starter solenoid terminal while attempting to start the engine. Possible trouble spots:

- Blown fuse(s) on the IPDM.
- Bad PNP switch or harness connectors.
- Bad ignition switch or harness connectors.
- Bad IPDM or harness connectors.


----------

